# Skipper W bred horses



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend in Alberta is a devout fan of Skipper W horses and kept him in her bloodlines for years.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've seen a group of Skipper W breeder's website, but it doesn't seem very active anymore.
The AQHA video of his hall-of-fame induction says that people used to proudly call horses with one line to him Skipper W bred.
Sure would like to know why...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Western Horseman has a book out about Hank Wiescamp and Skipper W, and his get. You can find it on Amazon I imagine.

Here it is. Amazon.com: Hank Wiescamp Story (HC): The Authorized Biography of the Legendary Colorado Horseman (9780762770793): Frank Holmes: Books

Skipper W horses were athletic, smart, willing and hard working, they had fantastic minds and were some of the best horses around.

I've got 2 that go back to Skipper W horses myself.

Always am glad to see it in a pedigree, as I know it will be a good horse more than likely.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Something people need to realize with some of these older bloodlines, is that it's hard to swing a dead cat without hitting a horse with either Poco Bueno, Skipper W, Doc Bar, etc. 

Just throwing that out there. Even my WP deluxe horse goes back to Doc Bar and Leo (waaaaaay back there).


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks, guys
Love your cat,Palomine;-)

I realize that the old lines are present waaaay back in the pedigrees of today's horses.
Knowing from Arabians a concentration of a certain bloodline almost guarantees specific traits, good or bad. So this is where my question was aimed at....the traits, good or bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I have a stallion who is Skipper W bred, by Joe Younker and I'm thrilled with him. In the latter days Mr. Youngker concentrated more on halter than performance but Skippy still likes to be ridden. He's learning to be a Western Pleasure and Show Trail horse and once he's well broke, we'll be going out on real trails too. 

He started out as a whim purchase from Mr. Youngker's retirement sale and he has quickly become a permanent member of the family. There are several horses I would get rid of before I'd let Skippy go, we like him that much. He's so easy going, laid back, willing and TRUSTING, major league human oriented. I had another QH that I bought as a youngster and kept him til he died at 32 years. I never knew his breeding but Skippy is even more laid back than Lucky was. 

Here's a link to his pedigree for anyone who's interested: 

Skip N Seall Quarter Horse










This is right after I got him last year, not a great pic but you can see that even as an unhandled yearling, he was sweet already.


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

Skipper W isn't even on that page. At that point, it's probably safe to say that any influence directly from Skipper W is pretty small.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

my mare Josie has Skipper W in there quite a bit as well. but its all from like 4 and back. i doubt it has any affect on her at all. but from what i heard with the older horses that had him more predominately in there they were very athletic cowy types and very good performance go all day kinda horses


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice guy, Pat

www.allbreedpedigree.com/snip+my+skip

If you look what's on the page then click on the sire, all together 11 times Skipper W
I guess you could safely say there is some influence.
Looking at his pictures, she got a lot from him, conformation-wise

I wish I could post pics, but even the photobucket link won't work:-(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

wow she has alot more skip than my mare....if you can get pics to work itd be interesting to see

Theirons Smoothnwide Quarter Horse


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry, can't get pics up, cell won't cooperate. But I looked at all available pics of the Skipper W horses on allbreed and she definitely looks like them. 15.2, good bone, the typical chestnut. Neckset and shape (I like well set on necks with a slight arch), not too bulky, but substance, moves nicely, actually has a forward trot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

......u just described MY mare haha


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Snipper is red red,I mean RED,and has less white. And she is a bit shorter on the leg, but I might be wrong, could be the angle your pic is taken.
Now that she filled out, poor girl was about 300lbs underweight when I got her, I'll have to get on and see what she knows.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

that pic is my mare at 18 yrs so her backs dropped quite a bit. and she gets dark in the summer but in winter she gets pretty dang red haha

Josie is only 15hh so its probably the angle of the pic that makes her legs look long haha shes short


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

They both look like they have room for two saddles, tho ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

spurstop said:


> Skipper W isn't even on that page. At that point, it's probably safe to say that any influence directly from Skipper W is pretty small.


Not necessarily. If there is only one or two runs you are absolutely correct, but when there are as many runs to a horse as that one has, the influence can be strong, despite the number of generations back - particularly when there is consistency in the breeding of progeny such as in this case.

I'm not sure I would call the horse "Skipper W bred", but it is probably about as close as you can get considering how long ago Skipper W died, with the exception of a horse like the one deserthorsewoman posted, which is very linebred, but even in that case remember her horse is 14 years older than Dreamcatcher Arabians is...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

"Youngker's Quarter Horses

Youngker Quarter Horse Ranch was originally formed in the late 1960’s as a partnership between two brothers Joe and Billy Youngker and
their uncle, Jessie Youngker. This partnership was fully dissolved in the early 1980’s with Joe L. Youngker and wife Joyce Youngker retaining
sole ownership of the Youngker Quarter Horse Ranch at Perkins, Oklahoma.​One of the first stallions Youngker purchased from Weiscamp in 1979 was Skip Sure Bar, one of seven breeding stallions produced by
Hank’s great mare “Sure Bar”, and by Skippa Go by Skippa Lark. Skippa Sure Bar made a significant impact in the Youngker breeding
program through the use of his females. Sparkle Sierra, 2002 AQHA World Champion 2 yr. old mare, has Skippa Sure Bar in the bottom
of her pedigree! Youngker purchased Something Classic from Larry Wilcox in 1984. Something Classic was by Skippa Lark and daughter
of Skippers King. Something Classic was crossed on a daughter “Skip N Teeka”, by Skip N Chant, a stallion leased from Hank Weiscamp,
which produced “Classical Skipper”. The bottom side of this mare, Skip N Teeka, went back to Skip N Gold, a Skippers King bred stallion,​which Youngker owned and used.​Classical Skipper was bred and raised on the Youngker Ranch and currently stands as the senior premier breeding stallion on the ranch today.
Other stallions currently standing at the ranch are: Skip Beyond, palomino by Classical Skipper; Skips Reply, Buckskin, by Skip O Design,
also Buckskin; Skip To Supreme, Red Roan; ASSETS, World’s Champion Quarter Horse Stallion, Buckskin; CF IM Kiddin, Palomino; Dream
N Yellow, Buckskin; and Trevallion, sorrel by Im Kiddin. Most all of these stallions have offspring selling in this sale.
Classical Skipper, as senior sire on the Youngker Quarter Horse and Bar Y Ranches, which is primarily a horse breeding and cattle ranch and
has sired approximately 600 off spring that have gone all over the United States as well as Germany, Canada, Mexico and Venezuela. He
sires both performance and halter horses that have won numerous awards in the United States and other countries.
The ranch is currently operated by Joe and Joyce Youngker, daughter Sandra Strain and son Dr. Mark Youngker and four full time employees.
Youngker is a firm believer, that while he line breeds Skipper W/Weisecamp horses, he must also bring in an outcross stallion ever so often to
interject additional beneficial traits to insure that he is keeping up with the ever modern quarter horse type. Youngker emphasis that Skipper​horses, that he and others raise, are more than one dimensional in their purpose​​​​in that they are bred to Excel both in halter and performance
events. However, Youngker states that no matter how appealing an outcross stallion may look, the stallion may not work in improving his​
breeding program! The pedigrees and genetics of the Skipper and selected outcross may not compliment each other in which case another
outcross or partial outcross will have to be selected. He emphasizes that the breeding of the Quarter horse is highly skilled selective and
competitive process that may not always achieve satisfactory results by the breeder. It entails the study of pedigrees, past histories of descen​​​​dents
in those pedigrees, and the physical traits of the various horses being bred and produced. Youngker also observes that the Quarter horse​
business is so highly competitive these days that anyone going into the horse business must specialize and not try to be “jack of all trades” in
the business, so to speak. More specially, one should specialize in breeding, training, performance, racing, or showing/fitting halter horses.
Trying to diversify into more than one of these facets of the business could well spell disaster for the beginner and novice. For Example, the
showing and fitting of halter horses as one facet can be equaled to that of an artist or an accomplished piano player. Not everyone has the
necessary talent to do it! While on the other hand, one might do very well with one aspect of performance horses!
Youngker adds, that there are several great stallion prospects in this sale! Some are proven breeders and offer a great opportunity to the​breeder with a small band of mares to compliment and Expedite their breeding program."

From the breeder's site. 

http://www.youngkerquarterhorseranch.com/

Mr. Youngker has gotten older and is no longer in good health. I've been attending his sales for years and wanted a cremello filly, either by Dun Up The Assets out of a Classical Skipper mare or by one of the CL Buckley stallions he used/owned and out of a Classical Skipper mare. When I found out last year's sale was his retirement sale I made sure to go and see what was available bred the way I wanted. There weren't a lot of fillies but Skip was bred EXACTLY as I wanted, by Dun Up The Assets out of Bucki Seal, a mare who was intensely line bred to Skipper W lines, who was also a granddaughter of Classical Skipper. 

He's a combination of all I love in Weiskamp breeding and Impressive & Poco Bueno (several generations back) and he's very muscular and very mellow but also very much a using horse. He also has tested negative for all the lethals and nasties.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> "Youngker's Quarter Horses
> 
> Youngker Quarter Horse Ranch was originally formed in the late 1960’s as a partnership between two brothers Joe and Billy Youngker and
> their uncle, Jessie Youngker. This partnership was fully dissolved in the early 1980’s with Joe L. Youngker and wife Joyce Youngker retaining
> ...


If I was into breeding I'd definitely bring my Snipper....;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ya know DHW, I bought the colt/stallion and will use him on my own mares, but I may never use him on outside mares. I intend to nominate him into the NSBA Breeders Cup and the NSBA Incentive Fund programs as well as the AQHA programs, so I can show the offspring and enjoy a little pay back when I do. 

I've been in the horse business for a very long time and this year kind of decided I didn't need to breed to outside horses, or stand my horses publicly anymore. My husband and I have decided to pretty much keep our horses to ourselves and just enjoy them without the hassle of brining in outside breeding horses. 

If I see a mare that I just salivate over, and can't buy her outright, I might offer a breeding to someone. But I'm pretty much done with the negative horse owners out there. Not saying you're one of them, but don't feel bad if you're not into breeding, it's getting so I'm not either! ;-)


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Understand you completely. I used to breed Arabians in Germany. And couldn't get myself to sell my foals,because I felt people weren't worthy of having one of my babies....not that I bred for super show horses, since we weren't part of the clique ....just family horses. My vet told me to repeat a breeding right away when he saw the filly at her first check-up and looked at me crazy when I said I wanted to see her grown up first and then decide if I'd do it again. It was a young stallion's first foal out of a proven mare. By the time she was old enough to be started we left Germany so I had to sell them anyway. Then the situation wasn't right, not enough space to raise a foal, and now being here, having all the space in the world, I just can't bring myself into it, seeing all these discarded, abandoned horses. I might take in some very needy ones and help them find good homes after they get back up to decent weight. I figure come fall I'll have my pasture well stocked...;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

With this drought, I have no doubt you will have some very well stocked pastures. Because of the drought, I have sold off all but 2 of my purebred mares and 1 of the partbreds. I gelded the Arab stallion, there's just no market right now and if I'm not breeding him, no need to keep a stallion. He's really quite happy out on pasture with his 'girls'. I have 3 foals, 2 pure and 1 part bred, they're all pretty nice and 2 are for sale to the right home, if that's to be found around here. 

After dealing with drought and all the hassle of dispersing an entire herd (not mine, a friend's) last year, and having to deal with people and their assorted buying tactics, I got very tired of the jealous and negative who always have to say something negative about a horse, breed or discipline. I had pretty much decided to get out after last summer, so when this year went to Hades with a worsening of the drought, I just decided that was that. We decided we're not getting any younger and want to enjoy the horses we have and maybe breed one or 2 more, just for our enjoyment. If we decide Skippy isn't needed as a stallion, he'll get gelded and we'll just show and ride him like we're doing with the other usedtobeastallion boy. 

I like Skipper W temper in all my horses, whether QH or not, and since Skippy is such a nice fellow, he's a keeper. To me, pretty is as pretty does and if the temper isn't sweet, it isn't all that pretty!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Agree! And I know exactly what you mean with the "negative". There are a lot of hawks out there who seem to have nothing better to do than sticking their nose in somebody else's business. I take it you get what I mean;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Agree! And I know exactly what you mean with the "negative". There are a lot of hawks out there who seem to have nothing better to do than sticking their nose in somebody else's business. I take it you get what I mean;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! Yeppers! :lol:


----------

